
Those boats in Texas paraded at the wrong speed - sytringy05
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2020/09/07/1599488382000/Those-boats-in-Texas-paraded-at-the-wrong-speed-/
======
troydavis
[https://archive.is/CY1x5](https://archive.is/CY1x5)

